

Ask HN: Need recommendation for powerful content publishing API/CMS - twelvedigits

Hi there --<p>We&#x27;re a sports data analytics company (www.getscorecast.com) that seeks to integrate written content into our website.<p>Can anyone recommend a CMS that is powerful for developers but also has a simple-to-use interface for writers? We don&#x27;t need the many website-building features that Wordpress offers -- we&#x27;ve got that covered.<p>We need software that is focused on publishing content -- primarily text, but flexibility for video and audio would be nice.<p>I&#x27;ve looked at a lot of the content API companies like Prismic, Craft, Contentful, and Osmek. Does anyone have personal experience with one? Can you recommend one over the other?<p>Thanks!
======
peachepe
Hubspot

